

The Free Netbooks are Coming - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/07/free-netbooks-are-coming.html

======
systemtrigger
The word free sure gets abused. Read Virgin's ad:
[http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/specialoffers/netbook.h...](http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/specialoffers/netbook.html).
To get a netbook you have to spend at least $1600 on a service contract.

------
rbanffy
I must speak about the dangers of bundling. Sure, the netbook may look free,
but, in the end, you will pay more than its price in fees. And fees will be
higher for everyone, including those who don't take the "free" gift because
their money will subsidize the gifts for the other subscribers.

Is this what we want? Will we let telcos prey on our selfish shortsightedness?

------
jacquesm
I picked one up a week or two ago, 'free' is a bit of a stretch, of course you
pay for it but you pay for your subsidized cell phone in much the same way, in
installments through your 'plan' rather than in one lump sum when you buy it.

The interesting thing is that the plan that came with the netbook (rather than
the other way around) was actually cheaper than the one without... go figure!

------
halo
Mobile phone operators in the UK have done this for a while.

~~~
axod
The US is typically 2-3 years behind when it comes to this sort of thing...

------
davidcelis
So when you say "Free netbooks," what you really mean is "'free' netbooks?"

------
ulf
My guess is that the first really free netbook will be available from Google.
Chip in Chrome OS, and they could be able to buy themselves into the OS market
easily.

------
tybris
I think I've seen a bunch of plans with free netbooks in Ireland. The lack of
proper broadband infrastructure has give HSDPA dongles a boost here.

------
sgibat
Verizon is doing this too now with DSL and telephone contracts.

~~~
brown9-2
Giving one away for signing up for FIOS too.

------
euroclydon
If you're thinking about this, and located in the US, check out Cricket's
Wireless "broadband". It's only $40/month and there is no contract!

------
onreact-com
They are not free. In most cases you even pay more during the time you pay the
fees from the contract that gets you the "free" netbook.

It's just a new name for credit.

You repay the netbook during your contract. German telecoms offer netbooks for
1 Euro all the time but in the end you pay more compared to paying right away
for a netbook and then choosing the cheapest telecom.

